# Here's Addison and Ivy



## Weesie (Jan 4, 2004)




----------



## esther1uk (Jan 29, 2004)

Wow....they look fab. How old are they? <<))


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Oh my they are so cute


----------



## Weesie (Jan 4, 2004)

They were orphaned - found out in the cold by a friend of a friend and I adopted them. So my guess of how old they are would be about 6-7 weeks old. They are doing great though. When I got them I had to crush up the food and water down, but that didn't last long. They have been eating whole dry food for about a week now. They are thriving. And so full of energy.








Ivy in the sock basket









"I gotcha!"









"Can I help you plan your lessons mom?"









"Ain't we cute?"


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Yup, you two sure are cute.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Awwww...what cuties!!!


----------



## Sleepy_Tigeress (Feb 2, 2004)

"Ain't we cute?"[/quote]

Definitly!


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

Awww, babies! You are doing such a good job with them.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Oh, those faces, how adorable!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

They are sooo cute! I love the pic with the "I gotcha" and "Helping with Lessons"...so irresistable!


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

They are soooo cute aww I just want to steal them away


----------



## Weesie (Jan 4, 2004)

Missie - you can't have them! Mine - all mine! Well - I do share the little darlings with my husband and kids . 
I love them so much! They are so energetic right now. Ivy ( the tiger lighter one) will climb right up my pants if I don't give her the attention she deserves.


----------



## maymariya (Sep 27, 2003)

they are just so playful and adorable!!! :mrgreen: >><<


----------



## Chocolate (Feb 5, 2004)

Oh they are so cute! >><<<


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

Adorable! I wish mine were that young again... (Maybe I can convince my fiance to get another baby??) Anyway, too cute!


----------

